# Looking for music similar to this instrumental Renaissance-era piece



## ShenValleyLewis (Feb 8, 2015)

I have the recording "1492: Music from the Age of Discovery" by the Waverly Consort. It is a great recording but I am especially enchanted by the instrumental titled "El Cervel" with the instruments credited as "shawm, sacbuts, percussion". You can hear a sample (which is really the entire piece since it is only a minute long) here, track 9 of disc 1: 
http://www.amazon.com/Spanish-Travel-Discovery-Waverly-Consort/dp/B000THEDTI/
To me this music conjures up images of kings and nobles in courtly robes, all kinds of pomp and circumstance and festivity. I would like to find other recordings of music similar to this, however in exploring recordings of early music, I have listened to many song samples and have not yet found anything quite like it. If anyone can make a recommendation I would really appreciate it. Thank you!


----------

